# SEO für Subdomains



## Zoker (8. November 2011)

*SEO mit Sidemap für Subdomains*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe auf meiner Homepage viele Subdomains.

Nun möchte ich Google mitteilen, dass diese Subdomains zusammen gehören.

Wie ich bereits lesen konnte, eignet sich dafür am besten eine sitemap.

Nun habe ich einige Fragen dazu:


Was muss bei "<urlset xmlns=""> rein?
Bei den ganzen Beispielen steht immer "http://www.sitemaps.org/schemas/sitemap/0.9".
Muss ich das durch meine Webside ersetzten oder muss ich das drin lassen?
Wie gesagt ich möchte die ganzen Subdomains zusammen führen.
Muss ich dann einfach nur jede einzelne Subdomain in die sidemap einfügen?
Also so:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<urlset xmlns="http://www.sitemaps.org/schemas/sitemap/0.9">

   <url>

      <loc>http://www.seite.de/</loc>

   </url>
   
   <url>

      <loc>http://subdomain1.seite.de/</loc>

   </url>
   
   <url>

      <loc>http://subdomain2.seite.de/</loc>

   </url>
   
   <url>

      <loc>http://subdomain3.seite.de/</loc>

   </url>

</urlset>
```
Oder wie muss ich die sonst einfügen?

Muss ich die sidemap.xml dann auf jeder Seite hochladen, oder reicht es, wenn ich sie in die Hauptpage hoch lade?

Eigentlich möchte ich damit eine Darstellung in Google erreichen, so wie es hier ist:
http://www.google.de/search?ie=UTF-8&q=google (zweiter Eintrag)

Also das die Subdomains, bei der Hauptdomain angezeigt werden.

Vielen Dank schon mal
the_zoker_09

Ich wusste nicht genau, wo ich das hier rein stellen soll.. Also wenn es den Mods bzw. Admins nicht passt: Feal Free to move


----------



## threadi (8. November 2011)

Eine SitemapXML kann per Definition nur die URLs einer Domain beinhalten. Alles andere wird von Suchmaschinen-Tools auch als Fehler abgewiesen.

Wenn Du mehrere Domains hast unter denen der gleiche Content erreichbar ist, dann leite alle Anfragen auf die Domains auf eine der Domains um - quasi deine Hauptdomain. Die Weiterleitung sollte mit HTTP Status 301 erfolgen.

Wenn Du mehrere Domains mit unterschiedlichem Content hast, dann erstelle für jede Domain eine einzelne SitemapXML und melde diese auch einzeln bei den Suchmaschinen an.

Mehr Infos zum SitemapXML-Format:
http://www.sitemaps.org


----------



## Zoker (8. November 2011)

Ja aber ich möchte ja, dass es so angezeigt wird, wie bei Google z.B. also das unter der Hauptdomain, immer auch die Subdomains angezeigt werden.


----------



## threadi (8. November 2011)

Ich nehme an Du meinst Sitelinks. Das geht anders, siehe:
http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?answer=47334


----------



## Zoker (8. November 2011)

Danke



> Lässt die Struktur Ihrer Website keine Algorithmen zur Suche nach geeigneten Sitelinks zu



Wie sollte den die Struktur aussehen, damit er die erkennt?

Bringt es dann überhaupt was, wenn ich nur die Hauptdomain in die Sitemap Datei schreibe?


----------



## threadi (8. November 2011)

Die Struktur sollte semantisch so aufgebaut sein, dass der Googlebot erkennen kann wie sie strukturiert ist. Dabei geht es nicht nur um die Struktur einer einzelnen Seite sondern der Hierarchie der gesamten Webseite. Ein Navigationsmenü muss auch als ein solches ausgezeichnet sein.

Natürlich sollte man nur die Hauptdomain in der SitemapXML verwenden.


----------



## Zoker (8. November 2011)

threadi hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich sollte man nur die Hauptdomain in der SitemapXML verwenden.


 
Und was hat das dann für Vorteile?
Sollte ich dann jeweils auf die Subdomains eine eigene Datei laden, in dem die jeweilige Subdomain aufgeführt ist?

Noch eine Frage zu Analytics:
Es gibt da zwei Möglichkeiten, um Subdomains zu verwalten:
1. Kann man für jede Seite ein Profil anlegen und dann für jede Seite den entsprechenden Code einfügen (also dann UA-**************-1, UA-**************-2....)
2. Man hat aber auch die Möglichkeit, einzustellen, dass das Script für die Hauptdomain und die Subdomains gilt. Dann fügt man auf allen Seiten den gleichen Code ein (also nur UA-************-1)

Welche der beiden Optionen ist besser?


----------



## threadi (8. November 2011)

Nein (nochmal dazu), Du musst alle anderen Domains auf die Hauptdomain weiterleiten lassen. Und das mit HTTP Status 301. Das kannst Du entweder per PHP erreichen oder mit mod_rewrite. Weitere Möglichkeiten sind abhängig von den Möglichkeiten deines Webspaces.

Wähle die Variante die für dich am Besten ist. Subdomains, wenn sie identischen Inhalt haben wie die Hauptdomain, solltest Du sowieso nicht verwenden, weshalb sich 2) sicherlich erledigen würde.

Wird das jetzt hier ein Sammeltopic für all deine Fragen die Du auch per Google beantworten könntest?


----------



## Zoker (8. November 2011)

Ich habe keine Subdomains mit gleichem content. 
Also erübrigt sich die Weiterleitung.

Hinter dem einen Link steckt z.B. ein phpBB Forum und hinter dem anderen ein Wordpress Blog.

Und deshalb meine Frage zu den Subdomains.

Die haben alle komplett verschiedene Inhalte.

Ich habe lang bei Google gesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden, was meine Fragen beantworten würde.


----------



## threadi (8. November 2011)

Das Du mehrere Domains mit unterschiedlichen Inhalten hast, kam vorhin nicht so genau raus. Für diesen Fall habe ich aber auch schon die Antwort gegeben.



threadi hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Du mehrere Domains mit unterschiedlichem Content hast, dann erstelle für jede Domain eine einzelne SitemapXML und melde diese auch einzeln bei den Suchmaschinen an.



Für Wordpress gibt es sicherlich ein Addon welches die SitemapXML für dich erstellt. Jede Seite und jede SitemapXML musst Du dann einzeln anmelden.

Und bevor Du dich noch kaputtsuchst:



> Mehr Infos zum SitemapXML-Format:
> http://www.sitemaps.org


----------

